# Taunton selects new police chief



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Taunton selects new police chief *

It didn't take long for Taunton's newest police chief to hit the ground running.
Within six hours of the City Council appointing him as Taunton's first permanent police chief in more than 14 months, Edward James Walsh was in a state approaching that of perpetual motion


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Congratulations Chief Walsh. It's always good when they pick someone from within a department. Those "exhaustive nationwide searches" are such bullshit.


----------



## romeobravogolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations to Edward Walsh, I worked indirectly with him at one of my prior jobs and he is certainly the best man for the job. --RBG

Walsh ready to take the helm - Taunton, MA - The Taunton Gazette

*Walsh ready to take the helm*










MIKE GAY

New Taunton police chief Edward Walsh is all moved into his new office at the Taunton police station.

*By Charles Winokoor*

*Staff writer* 
Posted May 22, 2010 @ 09:49 PM
Last update May 23, 2010 @ 01:24 AM
Taunton - 
Edward James Walsh calls himself "the reluctant chief."

The 22-year veteran of the Taunton Police Department - hired this week by the City Council to replace acting police chief Capt. John Reardon - said it was never his original intent to move up the ranks to become the city's top cop.

"I was making good money," Walsh, 48, said. "I anticipated retiring at 55."

But when former TPD chief Raymond O'Berg took early retirement in 2009 after being suspended with pay - following testimony during disciplinary hearings for then-rookie officer Joshua Acerra - Walsh took the requisite civil service examination.

Walsh ready to take the helm - Taunton, MA - The Taunton Gazette


----------

